# DNS error, Modem online, no internet



## Telccu (Aug 17, 2011)

I Lost my internet connection and tried to get it working. Result was a DNS error which Windows could not fix. I Suspected something was wrong with the modem and it has some guarantee left, so I took it to the store. Lightning storm had broken it and guarantee was void. Then I bought a new modem and installed it succesfully, but couldn't get into internet. DNS error was still there. My ISP told that the ADSL connection was ok and modem got through, but not into internet. They suspected that modem´s settings were to blame.

I have now tried everything to make the modem work.

-ISP tech has checked the line, it is working all the way to the modem.
-I have restarted/shut down all the possible gadgets and have reseted modem to factory defaults for few times and installed it with CD and from browser and manually with ISPs values.
-I have 2 comps connected and have tried to get connection to work with either one of them solo and still both comps give the same DNS error.
-I have tried to get into internet with direct IPs.
-I have tried ISPs direct DNSs and using public DNS and changing my IP. All combos have been tested.
-I have tried all kinds of ipconfig and netsh commands in command prompt as a sysop.
-My modem has 8 different PVCs with different VPI/VCI values, which one is the correct and I have tried deleting all the wrong PVCs.
-I have tried all possible protocols in modem (ansi/gmdt...)

Nothing works.

My system is Vista Home Premium SP2, Modem is TP-Link's TD-8840T ADSL 2/2+ Modem/Router, I have 8/1M ADSL connection. Ethernet cards seem to be working just fine. I have isatap and 6to4 adapter errors in system management, but according to Microsoft those are irrelevant errors.

Please help...


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

Often a modem requires a userid and password to be set up in it. Did you do that when you installed the new modem? Also, since you are DSL make sure that the modem is dealing with PPPOE as that can definitely cause the problem. Can you give us a screenshot of the modems configuration screens? (If you have win7 use the snip tool otherwise use the traditional cut/paste to mspaint).


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

None of my DSL connections use PPPoE. If the tech said the line was good all the way to the modem that means the modem was configured properly or the tech couldn't see if the line was good to the modem.

Appears its the router that needs to be configured. Have you logged into it yet?
Are the pcs set to obtain ip address automatically?

Please post the results of a ipconfig /all for our review from one of the workstations.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

Interesting, all of the DSL connections (not Uverse or cable) here in SoCal have PPPOE and ATT requires a userid and password setup in the modem for it to work. This has to be set up whenever you change it.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting. Here in Oregon I have dsl to Bend, 3 sites in Portland, Albany, 2 sites in Eugene, Roseburg and Salem and none of them are PPPoE. They are a mixture of local vendors with a number being Integra/Qwest [now CenturyTel]


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

Back when I had dsl in New York we also had PPPOE until we got Verizon FIOS. In any case, the modem probably does need a user id and password, dontcha think?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would agree. Hopefully Telcuu will come back to participate in this thread


----------



## Telccu (Aug 17, 2011)

I have bridged connection, thus no userID or PassW needed.

I am now at work, but will try to get those pics of setup screens and ipconfig /all info in here asap.


----------

